#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Formula for normalisation of class 12 board marks for JEE 2013

## FaaDoO-Engineer

The new Joint Entrance Examination will be held from 2013, where in the IITs will have 50% weightage for board marks and 50% for main test for screening while shortlisting will be done through an advanced examination that will be conducted the same day, other centrally funded institutes including IISERs will have  weightage of 40% for 12th board, 40% for main test and 30% for advanced test. 

While there are so many boards including state and central that conduct 12th examinations, MHRD has given the responsibility of normalizing those scores to Indian Statistical Institute. 

*The proposed formula for normalizing the scores across all the boards to generate percentile rank is (cl+0.5 fi)/N x 100, where cl is the count of all scores less than the score of interest, fi is the frequency of the score of interest (the number of students with the same score) and N is the number of examines in the sample.
*
Percentile rank and not absolute marks will be taken for weightage and rank will be given up to 9 decimal places in order to enable the tie-breaks. Here is a list of important things for JEE examination that will be conducted from 2013.





  Similar Threads: Rajasthan 10 Class Board results Today rajresults.nic.in Rajasthan 10 Class Board results Today rajresults.nic.in JEE (Mains) Confirmation of Class 12th Marks from various Board  extended again JEE Mains 2014:Confirmation of Class 12th /Qualifying Examination. Marks Received from various Board. I got 211 marks in jee mains 2013 and 97% in AP board of education

----------

